# Rein position English vs Western



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

A thread in the Critique section brought this question to my mind. How do you hold your reins? Do you ride English or Western? Why do you hold your reins the way you do?


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

_Im an english rider so im used to english but even when i rode back in england i always only used one hand for riding... its easier. When your on the road you need one hand free to say thanks the drivers _


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I guess I'm pretty taboo, I really worked hard to get my hand position in dressage lessons, so I really enjoy holding my hands that way, even if the reins don't have the contact like a dressage trained horse is used to, but I ride in western tack. Sometimes I ride either way, depending on the mood.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I really prefer western handset, loose reins and one hand. But I do have an appreciation for english riding, direct reining, ect. So I'm getting into it now that I ride english.
If it were my horse, I would be neck reining and using one hand, unless showing or jumping. Even in an english saddle.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We just do recreational, western style riding and always use the one handed, loose rein, neck reining style....and that's what our mares are used to, also. When others ride our horses that are used to the always-in-contact style of handling the reins, I always have to warn them that they'll spend all day dealing with head tossing if they stay tight in the mouth with our mares.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

My hand position changes, depending on the bit and what we're doing. If I'm running a barrel pattern, I hold the reins in a fist. If I'm riding western, I am usually riding with split reins and my pointer finger separating. Riding english I am usually in a typical english form, and using both hands. 

When I am working on something with Java, sometimes I separate my hands riding western, it really all depends.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

When I'm riding equatation, I have one hand on the reins, held just in front of my saddle horn and neck rein.

When I'm working my horse, my hands are all over the place, I often use two hands (western... I ride in snaffles).

I am really bad about switching my hands on the reins as well. When I canter to the left, I'll hold the reins in my right hand. When I reverse and canter to the right, I'll switch the reins to my left hand. Terrible habit, but I do it at home all the time.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Uh... I hold the reins however I feel like doing it at the time... 

Trail riding - one handed, loose reins
Mounted Games - one handed, good contact, bridged
Campdrafting - two hand, bridged, low and good contact
Jumping/dressage/showing - Two hands, good contact, ranging from low in showing to higher for dressage/jumping
Bridleless - No reins :]


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

I hated two-handed reining til I got my younger mare. Now I actually prefer it, I feel more balanced; more able to communicate subtleties and less likely to use a crutch (horn, etc.) It taught me WAY better balance.

I ride exclusively in western tack, and ride my older mare one-handed but my younger one doesn't neck rein yet, so I still ride two-handed on her.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

How do you hold the rein in your hand? We hold our hand above the rein with pinkies towards the muzzle.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I hold it so the rein comes into my hand between my pinkie and next finger, and exits my hand between my thumb and pointer. The normal 'english' way I guess.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I also hold them the way wild_spot explained.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

The way I hold the reins is a disaster area, I have so many bad habits that I daren't tell you about them in case someone else tries them out.


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

I ride English, so I've always learnt to hold the reins in both hands and on a good contact. The range of contact differs with each horse I ride (I mean, SOME horses you wouldn't even DREAM of letting off a contact!!! *shudders - remembering Sabre, the little git!!!*) but I love riding horses in a collected frame. I feel more in tune with what the horse underneath me is doing. I can tell when he's playing with the bit, when he's tense, when he's bored etc.
You also learn to have really quiet hands when you're collecting a horse. One slight yank on the reins from losing your balance can cause a lot of head tossing and losing that nice spring coil you'd been trying for 10 minutes to achieve!!!!

But I must admit, moseying along on a loose rein while trail riding is sooooo relaxing!


----------



## Xoras (Sep 23, 2008)

I ride English. For the most part, I hold my reins in both hands, but when I'm riding on a really loose rein, I hold the reins in one hand. I just find it easier for some reason.


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

I just wanted to say, y'all make me feel so much better, seeing how many of you "free style" your riding! I grew up riding western and neck-reining, but never really classicly trained. So it was more "free style". Now, however, with TJ being an English horse I'm trying to learn direct reining and more contact et cetera...I have a hard time with it 'cuz again, I can't afford traditional lessons. Everyone around me kinda' pokes fun at me 'cuz I am just a pleasure rider and usually fall back into "free styling" (dressage bridle, western saddle, snaffle, loose rein, one handed). Hey, as long as TJ goes where I want, when I want and stops, yah know?!:lol:


----------

